# Постоянные головокружения. Нестабильность позвонков



## Иванушка (8 Дек 2015)

Всем добрый день, начну свою историю.
20 октября на работе почувствовал что поднялось давление, но особого значения не придал, после двух парений (банщик я) почувствовал  недомогание, онемение на левой руке 4 пальцев, вообщем плохое самочувствие. Поехал на скорую померяли давление,оно было в норме,но чуть повыше МОЕЙ нормы, чувствовал сухость во рту,тошноту, не мог нормально строить свою речь,не выговаривал нормально слова... экстренно сделали экг сердца,оно в норме. Терапевт отпустил меня домой со словами я ничем не могу тебе помочь, после этого уже прошло почти 2 месяца, головокружения ни разу не отпускали,первые три недели часто ездил на скорую ,кто-то говорил не паникуй,давали глицина две таблетки под язык и топай домой,а кто-то ставил капельницу кроворазжижающую и мне становилось лучше,были панические атаки ,плохо спал онемевания рук,пальцев...
Наблюдаюсь у трех неврологов, все лечат по разному ,один лечит голову, два-шею.
Был у двух мануальных терапевтов, записался еще к одному, они ничем не помогли.
Капали капельницу - пентоксифелин + уколы б1 б6 и кеторол зачем - то.. не помогло,
Фенибут на ночь успокаивал немножко,и Буспирон кажется помогал,а мексидол нейродикловит бетагистин витамины ,мазь траумель не помогали..
сделал узи шейных сосудов,ниже приложу фото с результатами, так же сделал рентген шейного отдела с 4 позиций,так же фото приложу.есть годовалое МРТ головы,но уверен что проблема в шее и не вижу смысла показывать результаты.    
Сейчас хоть могу работать, и не веду образ жизни как овощ. Но утомляемость,НЕработоспособность, головокружение, осталось, бывает по ночам онемение...
И так в данный момент как я лечусь, Аппликтор кузнецова, ортопедическая подушка,мазь,гимнастика,бассейн,массаж. Все тщетно. Теряю радость в жизни.
     

В заключении написано небольшая дилатация левой вены, у меня есть небольшая шишка ,мягкая ,слева от позвоночника...


----------



## La murr (8 Дек 2015)

*Иванушка*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Дек 2015)

Помимо вертеброневрологической проблемы нельзя исключить патологию вестибулярного аппарата,потому желательно проконсультироваться у оториноларинголога или отоневролога.


----------



## doclega (9 Дек 2015)

К кардиологу обратитесь. Насчёт афазии  мне не понятно....не тромбонуло ли чего (инсульт?) Снимки такие даже в туалете не годятся...если что, для справки, Иван.


----------

